# Wittnauer Electro-Chron Perfection



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've known Martinus Scriblerus (Dave) since 2007 when he paid me a visit while visiting the UK. Since that time, Dave has become the expert on these interesting watches and I'm sure no one can come close to matching his collection of Electro-Chrons --- those of us who are also interested in these watches are still looking for our first skeleton version but Dave has three!

Many of his Electro-Chrons have passed through my hands for servicing etc: black dialled ones (rare), skeleton ones (even rarer), ones with the original Wittnauer expanding bracelet (rare), steel ones, gold capped ones, etc. Some have been a bit battered, some have been in very good condition but none have been as good as the one below.

I'm sure this watch has never been opened and never been worn. It had the original obsolete WD-5 battery in it and there were no marks on the case back. The stainless steel case and bracelet are perfect as are the dial and hands --- dials on these often show a little patina, but not on this one.

But it is the case back markings that suggest this watch has never been worn. The wording and the lightening flash on the back are a very light engraving, finished off with a matt finish. Once the watch is worn, the matt finish quickly wears off and the text etc become shiny. No sign of that here:














































[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is the back from one that has been worn:










And some of Dave's other EC:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

They look fantastic. I particularly like the black dialed versions as they're so clear and fresh looking. The lightening bolt hand looks great. Lovely condition. thanks for showing them.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Stunning looking watches , And well done with the pictures.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I have to agree, I know nothing about electric watches, but these look great - as is the quality of the photos!


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

That's beautiful Paul. Want. And roast, btw...


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Great looking watches - but the black dialed ones are the best :yes:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Fantastic! The only thing missing is the original signed Wittnauer bracelet!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Fantastic! The only thing missing is the original signed Wittnauer bracelet!


?? It's on the correct, original, signed Wittnauer bracelet!


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

That's a fabulous example. They are all rather stunning! Are these electro-mechanical movements from the late 1960s or thereabouts?

Stephen


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I am looking forward to re-claiming this watch and repatriating it to the colonies!

Nice one, Paul!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

For more electro-chron madness check out this thread from last year:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=83973&hl=electro-chron&fromsearch=1


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


> PDXWatchCollector said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic! The only thing missing is the original signed Wittnauer bracelet!
> ...


Oh! On mine, the Wittnauer signature is on a link about an inch or so from the lug, and didn't see it in the photo -- my apologies!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Paul, isn't the cross-hatch crown the correct one for the EC's...??


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

You can't see it in the posted photos, but the Wittnauer ECs had their "W" superimposed over the hatching.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> ... those of us who are also interested in these watches are still looking for our first skeleton version but Dave has three!


And since I had all three in my possession recently, albeit for only a couple of weeks, I thought I'd take a few photographs, especially as I'm never likely to see three of these together ever again :no:.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Paul, you know my personal feelings about watches with no clothes on, but I could *JUST* maybe, possibly get to like one of those :yes:

Do you think Dave might let me try one on for a year or three? - - just to make sure, you understand :lol: The bracelet goes perfectly well IMO, and so Dave could keep the one on the leather! They are rather swish, Old Boy!


----------



## Robert Jahelka (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. My wife was given this wittnauer electro crono skeleton watch from her aunt. It belonged to her husband who collected watches. I know nothing about watches except for the reasearch I do on the internet. I know its a rare watch, so it would be great if anyone could tell me what to look for as far as how original it is. Has anyone seen them sell at auction or otherwise? Cant find much on its worth. any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Diode100 (Sep 14, 2015)

For anyone who would like an ElectroChron for their own collection there is one on Catawiki at the moment, its standing at 1€, located in USA (as it would seem are the majority of interesting electronic watches), and closes in 8 days.


----------

